
Judge denies move to ban ad-skipping DVR - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/08/us_judge_denies_injunction_against_ad_skipping_dvr/
======
sksksk
Why does this require the courts? Can't FOX just refuse to renew their
contract with Dish TV and then Dish will be without Fox channels?

~~~
benji-york
My guess: multi-year contracts.

~~~
true_religion
Also wanting to have your cake and eat it too.

------
ccamrobertson
A similar lawsuit helped to kill ReplayTV 10 years ago, however, they didn't
have the same clout Dish does. The latter versions of ReplayTV had the
Commercial Advance feature disabled as a result.

------
timeshifter
Gotta love it. They keep trying to shove shit down our throats that we don't
want, and get surprised when somebody fights back. Maybe there wouldn't be a
need to have hardware that can skip ads if those ads weren't so incredibly
obnoxious.

